
Show HN: Tundra – Sell and deliver products to businesses anywhere - historian1066
https://www.tundra.com/
======
brudgers
Curious regarding what role Tundra takes if there is an issue with a shipment
from the buyer's end. Also from the seller's.

~~~
historian1066
(Tundra co-founder here)

Insurance is an included option at checkout that buyers can select / unselect
to cover their order in case there is damage or loss during transport.

Suppliers can choose what type and duration of warranty coverage to offer
their buyers and the coverage is stated on the product’s page.

~~~
brudgers
Suppose my there is an issue with my purchase. Does this mean I am dealing
with some third party and not Tundra?

~~~
historian1066
Purchases are shipped directly from the supplier to the buyer and Tundra does
not take any markup on the products. If there are any issues with a product,
it will be covered by the warranty offered by the supplier and displayed on
the product page. Tundra handles the shipment of the replacement goods.

~~~
ahazred8ta
I think brudgers means nonpayment / chargeback incidents.

